# Desperately seeking fast networking for InDesign workgroup



## davebublitz (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you know everything there is to know about Mac OS X networking? If so can you please help?

I manage three users in a simple network. The goal is for all three of us to be able to work on InDesign files, and associated images. Right now we are connected using Personal File Sharing. Connected users are experiencing long waits (spinning beachball), especially when opening and saving InDesign files, or changing out images.

*Setup:*
Internet via Motorola Cable modem SBG900 (combo wireless router)
ethernet cable goes to Cisco/Linksys 5-Port 10/100/1000 Gigabit Switch
ethernet cable to the three Macs

*Host*
PowerMac G5 (PowerPC Dual 2 Ghz)
Mac OS 10.4.11
Memory 2.5 GB
Hard Drive #1 (boot) 750 GB Western Digital (WD7500AAKA)
Hard Drive #2 (share) 750 GB Western Digital (WD7500AAKA)

*User #1*
PowerMac G5 (PowerPC Dual 2 Ghz)
Mac OS 10.4.11
Memory 2.5 GB
Hard Drive #1 (boot) 320 GB Seagate 

*User #2*
iMac Intel Core 2 Duo 2.16
Mac OS 10.4.11
Memory 1 GB
Hard Drive #1 (boot) 250 GB 

I am looking for any suggestions you may have to speed up production. Please help as I have a designer rebellion going on! I will make any changes necessary to make this work faster.

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## EirÃ­kr (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm more familiar with Linux to be honest, but I've had pretty good luck sharing via NFS from a Linux server to Mac clients.  NFS is old hat for Unixy systems, and from all I've heard its overhead is pretty low.  Does anyone have any other ideas, or instructions on how to set up a Mac NFS server?

Cheers,

Eiríkr


----------



## Yellowbeard (Mar 12, 2008)

I would say that your 1st most obvious problem is that you want to stop using your "file sever" as a workstation which is what you appear to be doing.  Any activity while you work on it will bog down the performance of other users.  I would try working off a NAS try drobo i hear it's cool as hell: http://www.drobo.com/products_drobo.aspx


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 14, 2008)

Yellowbeard said:


> I would say that your 1st most obvious problem is that you want to stop using your "file sever" as a workstation which is what you appear to be doing.  Any activity while you work on it will bog down the performance of other users.  I would try working off a NAS try drobo i hear it's cool as hell: http://www.drobo.com/products_drobo.aspx



Also check what connection speed the MAC's (not mentioned) have as it is nice to have a gigabit switch, but if connections are 100mbit, you leave 90% speed unused. At least the SERVER should be gigabit to begin with.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Yellowbeard (Mar 14, 2008)

I was guess I am under the assumption that all G5s and Intel Macs ship with Gigabit  ethernet?

Additionally that I was once told that even on 100mbit you will hit the ceiling of the drives maximum write/read speed with multiple requests before you max out even the 100mbit?


----------



## macworks (Mar 14, 2008)

Add more RAM to the one with 1GB. Move the task of being server away from the workstation (even a cheaper old G4 or G5 tower could handle the job of file server). The key is dedicating a machine to the job of being "file server".

Avoid Western Digital, Maxtor, Trashiba, LaCie, Fujitsu ... etc. ... Choose Hitachi or Seagate.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2008)

The largest problem ALL of you graphic designers is you don't think about the network space and suffer in your ignorance. I don;t know how many times I pointed out in my life the simple fact the if you want higher speeds you have to upgrade the old cable (see the definition at Wikipedia. Next is the simple and relatively cheap switches (no Hubs-they will slow down your network file sharing).

Do underestimate simple wiring and switch can do to speed your network up.


----------



## davebublitz (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the cable suggestion, thanks Satcomer. Just purchased all new cat 6 cables. 

So would I be better off hosting from an old 667Mhz TiBook G4 that would be dedicated as a server? I can run a SATA external raid from the PC card slot.


----------



## macworks (Mar 16, 2008)

If you're battery is toast, don't forget that using a laptop as a server gives you the benefit   of having the option of running on battery should the power go out.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 16, 2008)

The laptop will be good as a file server, but it will be even better if you have at least 1 GB of RAM in there.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 17, 2008)

macworks said:


> If you're battery is toast, don't forget that using a laptop as a server gives you the benefit   of having the option of running on battery should the power go out.



But remember that a batterij being on power continuously will degrade very rapidly and might provide backup power for a short time. But a short time might be enough to cover small power failures.

But a laptop is certainly not made for this purpose and heating might become an issue in time. Provide more than enough verntilation for heat removal.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 17, 2008)

Yellowbeard said:


> I was guess I am under the assumption that all G5s and Intel Macs ship with Gigabit  ethernet?
> 
> Additionally that I was once told that even on 100mbit you will hit the ceiling of the drives maximum write/read speed with multiple requests before you max out even the 100mbit?



My remark was not intented as anything else as to make sure that the requester checked that his network is really up to max speed for its connection. And this ofcourse also includes the cabling as some else mentioned.

The time used to transfer data between the systems is decreased by about 10 times and if the server caches data, this might result in a much beter performance even with a harddrive not capable of handling all data per second.


Good luck, Kees


----------

